# 16" Naval Gun Manual



## Micdrow (Jun 18, 2007)

Stumbled on this by accident today while looking for manuals. Thought maybe some of you might be interested in it. 

NAVORD-OP-769-TITLE-AND-FORWARD

Enjoy


----------



## trackend (Jun 18, 2007)

Thanks MD I love this sort of info gives people a insight into just how complicated technically advanced the conventional weapons became on vessels I also find the gunnery control equipment fascinating they may have been electro mechanical computers but still clever stuff non the less.


----------



## Micdrow (Jun 18, 2007)

No problem trackend. Actually turned out pretty sucess full day of looking for manuals. Not to mention peacefull and relaxing for a day off


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 18, 2007)

Crazy!


----------

